# Canada PR



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am planning to apply PR in Canada .I have 9 years exp in telecom operators in Revenue Assurance and Fraud Management. I am from India presently working in Myanmar as Head Revenue Assurance in Telenor.

Please suggest if any possibilities to get PR or work permit for Canada and from where we need to start applying .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thakurajay17 said:


> I am planning to apply PR in Canada .I have 9 years exp in telecom operators in Revenue Assurance and Fraud Management. I am from India presently working in Myanmar as Head Revenue Assurance in Telenor.
> 
> Please suggest if any possibilities to get PR or work permit for Canada and from where we need to start applying .



Instead of asking us, why don't you check the GoC website which will have all of the information that you need?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at the video in this link and go from there.


----------



## evoboy2016 (May 1, 2014)

thakurajay17 said:


> I am planning to apply PR in Canada .I have 9 years exp in telecom operators in Revenue Assurance and Fraud Management. I am from India presently working in Myanmar as Head Revenue Assurance in Telenor.
> 
> Please suggest if any possibilities to get PR or work permit for Canada and from where we need to start applying .


Check your eligibility by searching for express entry canada eligibility.

Then, use the crs score tool to check your score... If it is above 450, your good to go...also, there are chances for people in the 400-450 range, but slimmer.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

evoboy2016 said:


> Check your eligibility by searching for express entry canada eligibility.
> 
> Then, use the crs score tool to check your score... If it is above 450, you're good to go...also, there are chances for people in the 400-450 range, but slimmer.


_*Not* necessaril_y good to go, per se. 

Even if someone's CRS score is high enough that they make it past the draw (i.e. your CRS is 455 and the cut-off is 453), it _*does not*_ mean that they will automatically receive an Invitation To Apply (ITA). 

Each draw has a certain number of ITA available, and that number changes for each draw - there is no way of knowing before a draw how many ITA will be available for the draw. 

From the people who have made it past the draw, the Government of Canada will start sending the ITA out, _starting with the candidates *with the highest CRS scores first*_, then they work their way down the list.

If there are more eligible candidates than there are ITA (i.e. there are 1500 eligible candidates and only 1100 ITA availalbe), those who have lower scores who don't receive an ITA have to return to the pool to wait for the next draw that they qualify for... it could be the next draw that happens or it could be five draws later.. nobody knows what the minimum qualifying CRS will be from draw to draw.

Your application into the Express Entry pool is valid for 12 months. During this time, you are welcome to improve your CRS ranking by improving your language score, improving your credentials, learning the other official language of Canada etc without having to re-apply.

If, after 12 months of being in the pool you have not received an ITA, you _must_ re-apply.

_You *will not* receive an ITA just because you have been in the pool for 1 year_. The Government of Canada is only interested in those applicants with high scores and _*will not*_ issue you an ITA if you don't have a qualifying CRS score, just because you have been in the pool for a long time.


----------



## evoboy2016 (May 1, 2014)

Dear WestCCG, i beg to differ; I believe everyone within the CRS cut-off score will be given invitation to apply. We even have a group of 100 people who have testified for the same.

Quote :
The government of Canada issues Invitations to Apply to certain candidates in the Express Entry pool according to their ranking by publishing a minimum CRS cut-off score at the time of the draw and notifying those candidates who have been invited to apply for permanent residence."

*canadavisa.com


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k., I stand corrected on that point... as this is the first year for Express Entry, there is still much to be learned as to how it is being implemented and, as such, errors in interpretation to the conservative of how the finer points of the program actually works (i.e. higher standards than what are actually in place) are still being figured out.

However, as the program is almost 8 months old and the cut-off has remained solidly above 450, I doubt that anyone in the 400-450 range will receive an ITA... given that it has dropped and risen so markedly (drop of 254 points between draw 4 & 5 and a rise of 302 points between draw 8 & 9 and dropped 273 points between draws 9 & 10) but still hasn't broken 450, unless we see any further downward movement, I don't think that it will break 450.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evoboy2016 said:


> Dear WestCCG, i beg to differ; I believe everyone within the CRS cut-off score will be given invitation to apply. We even have a group of 100 people who have testified for the same.


You are wrong - read the bolded parts of the statement you posted below.




> Quote :
> The government of Canada *issues Invitations to Apply to certain candidates* in the Express Entry pool according to their ranking by publishing a minimum CRS cut-off score at the time of the draw and notifying *those candidates who have been invited to apply* for permanent residence."


*canadavisa.com[/QUOTE]


And the website you linked has absolutely nothing to do with the Canadian government, it is the website of immigration lawyers who want you to hire them to process your immigration application.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> O.k., I stand corrected on that point...



I don't think you were wrong, see the bolded parts of my previous post which reference "certain candidates".


----------

